# FBE Yard Teee



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

So my wife is cruising Facebook this afternoon and and friend of hers posted they had to cut down a tree yesterday because it was dead up top. Here is one of the pics they posted...they thought it was really cool, but didn't know what it was until doing s little Google research.





I'll tell my wife what it is and how I would love to have some of that, but here is the next picture that was posted....






So my wife sends her a PM letting her know I'm interested in some if she has any left. Fortunately, they didn't burn any that had flame in it, but though they were so cool they kept them as seats around the fire pit. She said I could have all I wanted of what was left

Didn't want to be greedy, so here are the 4 pieces I picked up a few minutes ago...was told if it was usable and I wanted more I could come get it.

These pieces are about 16"-17" in diameter and 14"-22" long.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2020)

Very cool! Get it sealed asap!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

No anchoseal, can I use latex paint? Or is there another quick home brew I should use?

Thanks, 

-jason


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2020)

Use the paint (couple of coats at least) since no Anchorseal. But biggest question....when are you going back to get the rest they said you could have?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

I want to make a bowl or something out of this for them and would love to get the rest. There were probably another 6-8 pieces of it.

Any tips on splitting and turning a bowl from it, I'm all ears!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2020)

Cut the pith out of it. About 1-2" from the pith. Seal it. Making and giving them a bowl would be great. You may get more wood from others if they hear that. That log has good flame. You could probably sell quite a bit here if you have the abilities to cut it into blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2020)

Here ya go...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Here ya go...
> 
> View attachment 182777



Thanks Eric. Running out of time tonight, so I'll get it painted up and try to cut some if it tomorrow and recoat.

-jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2020)

IMHO, That stuff is almost the same quality as what Kevin used to get. That's nice stuff....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> IMHO, That stuff is almost the same quality as what Kevin used to get. That's nice stuff....



Now I didn't know Kevin but have seen pictures of his FBE.  now thst is saying something!


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> IMHO, That stuff is almost the same quality as what Kevin used to get. That's nice stuff....



It looks pretty awesome, first batch I've ever gotten. Hoping I can do it some justice.

-jason

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 22, 2020)

Gorgeous wood!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 22, 2020)

tocws2002 said:


> So my wife is cruising Facebook this afternoon and and friend of hers posted they had to cut down a tree yesterday because it was dead up top. Here is one of the pics they posted...they thought it was really cool, but didn't know what it was until doing s little Google research.
> 
> View attachment 182771
> 
> ...



Looks like you have some curl in it too...


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 22, 2020)

Jealous.... Remember that the red is fugitive and sunlight will turn it brown and it happens fast. Use a UV finish made for outdoor wood furniture to preserve it as long as possible after you turn it. But do keep the pieces out of the sunlight until you need them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 22, 2020)

tocws2002 said:


> It looks pretty awesome, first batch I've ever gotten. Hoping I can do it some justice.
> 
> -jason



So my other response was embedded in your response.

I had said, looks like some curl too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2020)

If you happen to like to turn big, one of those, hollowed through the pith, would look amazing....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> If you happen to like to turn big, one of those, hollowed through the pith, would look amazing....



Wish I had the confidence to do that, but have never turned anything that big. Heck, turning a regular sized bowl will be a bit of a challenge as it's been a while since I've turned anything, let alone a bowl. 

-jason


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 22, 2020)

I straightened up the end of the largest log as it was severely angled and cut part of the way through already. Here is the fresh cut end.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> So my other response was embedded in your response.
> 
> I had said, looks like some curl too.



I fixed it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 22, 2020)

I'd love to see that turned! If I had a bigger lathe, I'd get a big cookie of that from ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 22, 2020)

That indeed would be a fun challenge to turn!


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 23, 2020)

I would love to try a small bowl out of this if you decide to do anything with it...


----------



## tocws2002 (Mar 27, 2020)

Echoashtoreth said:


> I would love to try a small bowl out of this if you decide to do anything with it...



What size might you want, I may try to cut some up this weekend.


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Mar 28, 2020)

sending pm


----------

